#ubuntu-nl-raad 2016-12-07
<Soul-Sing> dag TonH
<Soul-Sing> WE HEBBEN GEEN VOLTALLIGE RAAD
<Soul-Sing> zou jij toch jullie verzoek mbt nnlg kunnen toelichten, of liever in voltallige bezetting?
<Soul-Sing> error nlgg
<TonH> hallo
<TonH> Maar 2 aanwezig van de raad?
<Soul-Sing> 1
<TonH> Dat schiet niet erg op dan.
<Soul-Sing> klopt
<TonH> Maar misschien is dat dan wel tekenend voor de situatie
<Soul-Sing> dat weet ik niet
<TonH> Mensen hebben weinig tijd
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> wat mij betreft publiceren jullie het voorstel uitgebreid, waar je wil
<TonH> Ik heb dit jaar nog geprobeerd een release party op bredere schaal te organiseren in bibliotheken en daar kwam weinig reactie op
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> versippering mens/mankracht
<Soul-Sing> sn
<Soul-Sing> vandaar jullie alles-onder-1-dak voorstel
<TonH> Wij hebben nog geen besluit genomen, alleen een voorstel gedaan. Maar we praten hier over geld en middelen die wij beheren voor de ubuntu gemeenschap
<TonH> Wij zijn alleen beheerders, de raad beslist uiteindelijk hierin
<TonH> Het geld en middelen beheren is wat mij betreft geen probleem
<TonH> Maar er zijn weinig activiteiten vanuit de gemeenschap waarvoor de middelen nodig zijn
<Soul-Sing> duidelijk
<TonH> Formeel ben ik nog het promotie team, maar met een man is dat niet echt een team
<Soul-Sing> :)
<TonH> Ik ben alleen nog regelmatig op de bijeenkomsten van de NLLGG aanwezig met een stand. Vraag daar ook vrijwilligers voor maar daar komt weinig reactie op
<TonH> Het is dat ik het nog steeds leuk vind er naar toe te gaan dus dat zal blijven
<Soul-Sing> want er komt volk op die stand af?
<TonH> Maar als we dit door willen zetten als Ubuntu NL moeten er voor meer aktiviteiten meerr vrijwilligers komen
<Soul-Sing> ja
<TonH> Ja er komen nog mensen met vragen en de discussie met anderen is meestal wel leuk.
<Soul-Sing> top
<Soul-Sing> TonH, mijn tip horen?
<TonH> Ik merk dat Thomas ook steeds minder tijd krijgt doordat hij nu een baan heeft. Nu is dat voor de stichting geen probleem zolang we een a twee keer per jaar vergaderen
<Soul-Sing> publiceer jullie/jouw zorgen in een discussiestuk
<Soul-Sing> uiteindelijk komt het hier terecht om er iets mee te doen
<TonH> Ik zal dit eens op het forum posten onder promotie
<Soul-Sing> liever onder ubuntu-nl
<TonH> OK
<Soul-Sing> en zet het pittig neer, niemand zal je er op aankijken
<Soul-Sing> omdat je vooruit wil
<Soul-Sing> positief bent
<TonH> Als er op het forum toch nog belangstelling is om dit voort te zetten verwacht ik wel initiatieven. Wil dit dat best verder oppakken.
<TonH> Maar alleen als daar een levendige discussie uitkomt met leuke ideeen.
<Soul-Sing> kern is: te weinig handen om ubuntu-nl op onderdelen te dragen
<TonH> Juist
<TonH> Hebben jullie als raad hier al eens over gepraat?
<TonH> Dus nagedacht over ons voorstel?
<Soul-Sing> nee, omdat we vaak hebben gewacht op jullie, of 1 van jullie, dat liep vaak mis
<Soul-Sing> individueel is iedereen heel open wat betreft dit voorstel
<Soul-Sing> schat ik
<TonH> Klopt, ik ben helaas ook vaak 's avonds nog  met dingen bezig waardoor of ik niet kon of het door de drukte eenvoudig vergeten was
<Soul-Sing> en zeer belangstellend ook
<Soul-Sing> TonH, geen punt
<Soul-Sing> schrijf je verhaal gewoon, geef het een podium
<TonH> Ik stel  voor dat ik dan een discussie start op het forum en dat we bij de volgende raad vergadering het verder oppakken?
<Soul-Sing> ja
<TonH> Ok, dan wachten we de reacties af
<TonH> Heb ik niets meer toe te voegen
<Soul-Sing> prima, we spreken elkaar
<Soul-Sing> en bedankt
<TonH> Tot en volgende keer.
<Soul-Sing> dag
